# Purcellville VA to Harpers Ferry



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Any suggested routes? I'm kind of new to riding on roads, so I'd like to avoid the busy highways with no shoulders. 

Any info would be much appreciated. 

BTW - For now, I'm planning on taking the W&OD out to Purcellville, and going from there. So mileage would be helpful too. 

Many thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The really simple way on Saturday or Sunday morning.*

At the exact end of the trail turn right on 690. 

When 690 ends at a T intersection go left on Charles Town Pike. 

In about 3 miles go right at a Y intersection onto 671 Harpers Ferry Road. 

When 671 ends at a T intersection go left on 340. 2 more miles or so you cross the Shenendoah River and have arrived in Harpers Ferry.

Traffic gets a little worse every year but on weekends it still isn't all that bad.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...7ryONtriitBibuGVSTPngyak5PZvXyPaQ==#map1-link


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I was wondering about Charlestown Pike in specific. I really need to explore out that way - looks like some nice rolling hills.

Thanks again.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The riding is fine out that way.*



Brick Tamland said:


> I was wondering about Charlestown Pike in specific. I really need to explore out that way - looks like some nice rolling hills.
> 
> Thanks again.


Getting to Harpers Ferry forces you on some of the busier roads out there. 

You do know that the C&O Canal Tow Path also takes you directly to Harpers Ferry, right?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

MB1 said:


> You do know that the C&O Canal Tow Path also takes you directly to Harpers Ferry, right?


Yep. Unfortunately, I live on the other side of the river and can hit the W&OD out my front door. I suppose I could cross over to the C&O at White's Ferry, but my main purpose is to sort of familiarize myself with Western LoCo. Out and back to Harper's Ferry seemed a good place to start.


----------

